# Proof There Is Gold At The End Of The Rainbow!!!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

If this is truly the gold that is at the end of every rainbow, I will certainly go looking for it. LOL!!!!
She had a great time this afternoon.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow! Those are beautiful photos. You really are talented Donna!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

wow those pictures are just fantastic


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!

You should be proud of the photos--and the subject!

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Fantastic shot Donna...Love the picture..... Needs to be framed............ Where were these pictures taken at


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh yes! The most precious of all Golds! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. What a great capture.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing capture there Donna. Brinks sure is having a blast charging through the water.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!! That was so amazing!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

HOLY CRAPPOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Those are jaw dropping pictures. You are awesome at taking pics.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Stunning! That's a once-in-a-lifetime shot for sure! Just beautiful!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Donna, those shots are unbelievable. I hope you are thinking about selling those as prints - maybe with the Rainbow Bridge poem.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just showed the picture to my 10 year old, and she said "Brinkley is the Gold at the end of the Rainbow" - she could not even see your title.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG Donna those pictures are breathtaking, just beautiful. She sure was having the time of her life. Definitely a framer for sure. Where was these taken? I want to come and join her, the water looks so refreshing.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

omg! those shots are amazing!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Those are the most amazing pictures!! You should try to contact a calendar company. They would be fantastic on the front of a GR calendar.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*wow!*

wow donna...absolutely gorgeous pictures of beautiful brinkley!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are absolutely amazing Donna. Fabulous! There surely is gold for you both there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Donna those are just beautiful pictures and Brinkley looks like she is having a wonderful time in the water. I think you should have that blown up and framed.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

WOW! What awesome pictures..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are amazing shots!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Magnificent!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

That picture is AWESOME!!!!!!!! Frame-worthy for sure!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Please, please, puh-lease enter that first one in the photo contest!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Please, please, puh-lease enter that first one in the photo contest!


Yes, I agree.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna, Brinks IS a treasure at the end of a rainbow...How you caught that shot is amazing...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

That is one amazing pic, Brinks really is the pot of gold at the end of a rainbow !!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

*WOW!!!* Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments. I knew I liked the photo. LOL!!! Truly, thank you.

Marie, your ten year old daughter was very perceptive. Brinks truly was the pot at the end of the rainbow.

I am playing around with it with the poem. If I get it done, I will share.

No, I am not entering it in the photo contest but thank you for the positive feedback

Nancy, thank you so much.

Kim, your right. Brinks is my treasure and I truly do treasure every day of my life.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Truly Breathtaking.......someone said "jawdropping"...that about sums it up good!.....You Rock Girl!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh Donna, these pictures are AMAZING...they totally stopped me in my tracks! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

awesome......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

_"Control Tower to Flight Brinks 002, you are cleared for landing on runway 76---small puddles of water so watch out"_

Full of fun, love, and spirit - obviously got an approval from above!!!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Donna, love those pictures of Brinks. she is your pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, but i'm sure she knows the treasure she found in the woman behind the camera. Denise


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

daddysgirl said:


> Donna, love those pictures of Brinks. she is your pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, but i'm sure she knows the treasure she found in the woman behind the camera. Denise


Thank you Denise. That was a very sweet thing to say.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::nchuck::nchuck::appl::appl::appl:
I'd be making space on the wall for this one! What a capture! Brinks is gorgeous and the rainbow looks like its all hers!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, those pictures are just great, Brinks is truly at the end of the rainbow


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Those are gorgeous pics. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

This pictures are awesome.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> This pictures are awesome.....


Awwww!!! Thanks Rick.


----------

